# Dad has been sacked......



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)

My dad has worked for the highways deparment for over 30 years and has just been sacked for stealing!!! 

I couldn't believe it when I first heard,...but when I got home, all the signs were there!

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Jesus


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

